# معلومات عن طينة الحفر drilling Mud ...



## aaz585 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ابحث عن معلومات عن طينة الحفر drilling Mud و والفتات الصخري cuttings 

واثارها على البيئة وكيفية التخلص منها .. 
من لدية خبرة او معلومات في هذا المجال باللغة الانجليزية ارجو ان يفيدنا .

والله ولي التوفيق ’’’
للمراسلة على الخاص .


----------

